# Has anyone every used Adequan?



## hotreddun (Jun 27, 2008)

Adequan I.A. Veterinary Information from Drugs.com
Adequan I.M. Veterinary Information from Drugs.com

IM - Intramuscular (shot goes in the muscle)
IA - Intraarticular (not sure of spelling...but it means the shot goes in the joint)

Works good...tends to last 6 weeks to 6 months depending on the severity of the arthritis from what I've seen. DO NOT use on horses that have ever had any laminitis or founder. If you have a good vet go with IA as it works quicker and has a higher efficacy rate. If your vet is only so so...go with IM...as there can be less serious side effects.


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

Hm, I never heard that you could give Adequan any way but IM! That's the method my vet uses (he's a stellar vet!). Several of our older horses at the barn are on it and most of them respond very well. When you start off you need to do a series of loading doses (several injections over the course of a few weeks) which ends up being a little expensive (like $300 total) but then you go down to an injection every other month or so (which for us is $70, which includes vet fees). I think it's definately one of the more effective maintenance products out there and it's not unheard of for younger horses to be on it as a preventative for the future.

There's another fairly common product called Legend. It's a shot of Hyaluronic acid given directly into the joint (it can be given IV but it's not as effective that way). It doesn't last as long as Adequan does so people usually don't use it as a maitenance thing, they usually give it maybe a week or so before a show. (I think it only lasts a few weeks, if that long) It's more expensive and more risky since the injection is given right into the joint so I'm not a huge fan but it's pretty common. 

I know some people who swear by Cosqeuin (a joint supplement in their feed) but I haven't personally seen any results (positive or negative) from using it. In fact, my vet said that in research done there is no proof that any of it gets absorbed into your horse's system at all!


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

I'm not sure why you would say not to use in horses that have had laminitis/founder.


----------



## KYHorseGal1120 (Nov 6, 2008)

"Hm, I never heard that you could give Adequan any way but IM! That's the method my vet uses (he's a stellar vet!)."

I thought this was something you inject yourself, just prescribed by your vet. Am I incorrect?


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, Adequan and even Legend can be given either IM or IA (this is what you generally hear called "joint injections"). 

Here is a nice article on joint injections and the drugs used to treat joint health issues:
http://www.aqha.com/magazines/aqhj/content/07august/JointInjections.pdf


----------



## clover (Aug 7, 2008)

Legond or Hycoat is usually given IV (at least that is the way my horse has always been given it). I have always used the hycoat, never used Adequan but have heard good things about it. I do know someone who used it regularly and I think she did give it IM. My vet recomends the hycoat for my horse. Actually he currently is having stifle issues which have resulted from bad hocks and he recomended something new, which is also given IV, it is the same as hycoat (hylornic acid?) mixed with some glucosemine as well. I have had to give him some time off due to his injuries but will see if this seems to help more than just the hycoat when we can go back to work in a month or so.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

per the manufacturer, adequan only stays in the system for 96 hours per shot.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

kickshaw said:


> per the manufacturer, adequan only stays in the system for 96 hours per shot.


That does not mean that the effect of the drug is only 96 hours, once it reaches the joint it is used by the tissues--it doesn't just sit there. So though it is only detectable in the joint for up to 96 hours after injection, it is still benefitting the joint after that time. 

http://www.luitpold.com/animal_health/trade/pdf/equine/equine_faqs.pdf


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I have a friend that used it on a horse of hers. It did not really help him (I mean it was a temporary fix) but the actually suspensory injury was always there... It was very costly.

That's all I know about it... I'm not much help am I?


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

Ryle, I know that we have a large hanoverian gelding that has to have a shot once a week...it just doesn't stay effective longer than that. It might work differently with other horses, but for this guy, you can really tell when he's "due" for his shot....


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Effectiveness is going to vary depending on the amount of arthritic changes already present in the joint and the daily activity level of the horse. If he is needing an injection a week then it's likely that you need to look at more aggressive treatment to break the inflammatory cycle and then Adequan IM as a maintenance treatment.


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

farmpony84 said:


> I have a friend that used it on a horse of hers. It did not really help him (I mean it was a temporary fix)* but the actually suspensory injury was always there*... It was very costly.


That is why there wasn't significant response. Adequan IM is not for the treatment of suspensory issues---it is for joint/cartilage issues.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

that's what they are doing - he gets legend once a month (or two??) in the joint, then adequan in between IM plus MSM daily.

not my horse, just a horse at the barn, but I know that the adequan 1x/month isn't enough for maintenance ;-)


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

They would do better to add in an anti-inflammatory between joint injections such as low dose bute every other day or every 3 days. Since the risk of gastric issues with bute is dose dependent using lower dosing and spreading the dosing out greatly reduces the risk. Plus allowing free-choice forage reduces risks of GI issues as well. And the effect of Bute lasts for more than 24 hours so dosing every 2-3 days can be quite effective. Another option would be to use Surpass which is a topical NSAID that can be applied to the area that is causing pain. It still has the risks associated with NSAID's like Bute, but you concentrate the effectiveness to the area that needs it.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

^^ thanks for the suggestion...forgot to add that he's on a gram of bute a day - i'll have to let her know about the surpass - that's a prescription, right?

Edit: isn't MSM an anti inflammatory???


----------



## Ryle (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, surpass is a prescription NSAID just like bute and you aren't supposed to use the two together because it increases the risk of GI irritation/ulceration. 

MSM does have some anti-inflammatory properties, but just like everything else it only does so much. Glucosamine at higher doses than normally given and in conjunction with MSM has shown the best result in the the few reliable studies done on supplements for joint issues in horses. I tend to double the label dose of glucosamine as most products recommend dosing quite a bit lower than what the study showed to be effective. 

Sounds like this guy has some advances joint disease. Poor thing.


----------



## kickshaw (May 7, 2008)

he was campaigned pretty hard as a grand prix horse in Germany before she brought him over...they told her he had "five good years left" to teach her what he could...well we're now on year 6. 

he's a great guy though. thanks for your help


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Ryle said:


> That is why there wasn't significant response. Adequan IM is not for the treatment of suspensory issues---it is for joint/cartilage issues.


I geuss I didn't word that properly, that's what I meant to say... is that... well... the suspensory injury was always there becuase she was wishfull thinking...


----------



## rayluckgoo (Nov 9, 2008)

*New here but*

I'm new here but my old, very arthritic mare was on Adequan IM for the last 4 years. Four years she wouldn't have been alive without it. ( She was Euthanized two weeks ago because finally nothing could hold the pain at bay).

I'm not big on buying meds from anywhere other than vets...but here's a secret...Entirely Pets website will sell you Adequan without a prescription for about $48/dose.

I certainly wouldn't be afraid to try it for any old arthritic horse.


----------

